# How many cars hold this kind of value?



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Let alone manage to make that many miles and still be road worthy with a decent appearance? Take look at this ad in craigslist:

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/5114158390.html

Isn't it a testament to the Toyota brand's quality as well as the Prius dependability?

My only regret about my Prius ownership is, I cannot get enough trip requests to make the most of its ownership before it is rolled out for its model year.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Let alone manage to make that many miles and still be road worthy with a decent appearance? Take look at this ad in craigslist:
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/5114158390.html
> 
> ...


That be truly Awesome!

Now to find someone to accept that sticker price. I reckon they'd be happy to move it for half the price.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Let alone manage to make that many miles and still be road worthy with a decent appearance? Take look at this ad in craigslist:
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/5114158390.html
> 
> ...


Has it actually sold for that money? Anyone can ask any price, it hasn't held its value until the money is in the bank.

All those miles and years and still the original battery? Is this a testament to the Toyota brand or the balls on the guy who wrote up that listing?

Unless you're a prostitute, a Craig's List add does not a reputation make.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Has it actually sold for that money? Anyone can ask any price, it hasn't held its value until the money is in the bank.
> 
> All those miles and years and still the original battery? Is this a testament to the Toyota brand or the balls on the guy who wrote up that listing?
> 
> Unless you're a prostitute, a Craig's List add does not a reputation make.


Agreed. But these miles and the car are real. After 432k miles, how many cars are still on the road with original ******, engine and if hybrid with original battery? This was my point. It may not sell for that ask price.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Agreed. But these miles and the car are real. After 432k miles, how many cars are still on the road with original ******, engine and if hybrid with original battery? This was my point. It may not sell for that ask price.


I have no idea how many. The electric motor on a hybrid gets them up to speed typically right? That is probably where much wear comes from, getting it moving. They clearly are well thought out cars, they work. This car was owned in a very warm weather state, that helped, if such a feat is going to happen, it's going to be down south I'd guess.


----------



## Brandon26pdx (Jun 3, 2015)

The value of something of that age and mileage will boil down to what somebody would be willing to pay for it. What I mean is that the valuation guides probably wont help much as they tend to cater to retail/personal use car owners. This comes up all time in the world of semi-trucks...they can be very old and have a million+ miles on the chassis but still be in outstanding shape and be mechanically clean. A "money maker" if you will. Just depends on how the vehicle was driven and maintained. Older rigs of the right brand with the right OEM specs (engine, transmission, etc) and aesthetics can still fetch handsome prices at crazy ages and milages.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I see ECU hanging out on the passenger floor.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I see ECU hanging out on the passenger floor.


^^^
You beat me to it. haha...
It's the first thing I noticed.


----------



## twntrbo15 (Jul 28, 2015)

My Toyota Supra... which happens to be another Toyota!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

twntrbo15 said:


> My Toyota Supra... which happens to be another Toyota!


^^^
Yeh, Toyota makes some pretty damned good cars that really last. 
My neighbor manages a big store up in Mesquite, NV and drives over 800 miles a week just to go back and forth to work in his Camry hybrid... the cheapest one on the list, whichever that one is. Maybe the LX? 
It's about two years old now and he says that it has way over 100K on it. Kind of a pale metallic gold color with tan cloth seats. It hasn't blipped. 
Great looking car too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I see ECU hanging out on the passenger floor.


What is that?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What is that?


^^^
The car's engine management system. (Computer)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, Toyota makes some pretty damned good cars that really last.
> My neighbor manages a big store up in Mesquite, NV and drives over 800 miles a week just to go back and forth to work in his Camry hybrid... the cheapest one on the list, whichever that one is. Maybe the LX?
> It's about two years old now and he says that it has way over 100K on it. Kind of a pale metallic gold color with tan cloth seats. It hasn't blipped.
> Great looking car too.


I used a Camry, an Avalon (till it was 222K miles and no issues), I currently own a RX300 and a Prius.
I have put 100K miles since I bought my Prius used when it was 76K miles.
I only changed a bearing and a coolant valve in the Prius. The RX300 is still very strong at 155K miles and only I had to change a coil and when I bought it from the dealer tyears back, it was covered. Other than that, not one mechanical issue. I do all my preventive maintenance and drive my cars knowing that I don't want to break them. Maybe that also helps.
With cars that old, my real problem is, how I can possibly make the car smell younger? That starts to become the real problem. I try to take care of that as well, but there must be better ways to do it.


----------

